# Nissan Triples Down on Winter Warrior Concepts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan is heading to the 2016 Chicago Auto Show with three Winter Warrior concepts.*
> 
> After unveiling the Rogue Winter Warrior concept at the 2016 Montreal International Auto Show, the Japanese automaker will head to Chicago with three custom-built crossovers sporting the same theme. The Pathfinder and Murano models will join the Rogue to take on anything winter can throw at them including ice, drifts and record snowfalls. All three concepts feature advanced systems with special snow tracks, an upgraded interior and custom body wrap as well as all-wheel drive.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Triples Down on Winter Warrior Concepts at AutoGuide.com.


----------

